
Ask HN: Help with picking a semi-restrictive license for a project on GitHub - heliodor
Hi, I&#x27;m having a hard time finding the right license for a project of mine, so I&#x27;m hoping to get some pointers from folks here.
I want to put a software project on Github. The idea is to put it on Github and have people use it as a tool in running their business. I plan to also make it available as a SaaS product, so I don&#x27;t want others doing the same. The public should use it as a tool internally, not sell it as a product externally. Finally, I&#x27;m not sure what to make of redistribution rights.
======
kawera
Instead of using a restrictive license you also have other options to protect
your SaaS business:

\- Excel in execution and price your offer to be a no-brainer when compared to
running/mantaining a self-hosted version.

\- Premium add-ons not available as OSS (without crippling the free version)

\- Sell a self-hosted "enterprise" version that includes premium features/add-
ons.

\- For those that want/need to run their own OSS instance you can always offer
consulting/trainning/support services.

